# دورة مكونة من 21 فيديو لمحمود قحطان لتعلم برنامجAutodesk AutoCAD Architecture2011



## chamil (24 أغسطس 2010)

السَّلامُ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






السَّلامُ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدم لكم سلسلة من فيديو لمحمود قحطان:
 lesson_1
http://www.mediafire.com/?y1kzqy5migd 
 lesson_2[/COLOR*
http://www.mediafire.com/?ojhmmxjzumo
 lesson_3[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?wqykkiw21qq
 lesson_4[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?whdk5jfmmmx
 lesson_5[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?jyuejmjojzo
 lesson_6[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?xzokedfmakt
 lesson_7[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?i4mzoqrydit
 lesson_8[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?y121mmohmet
 lesson_9[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?tenfyy0zyjw
 lesson_10[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?ztmndkwhzww
 lesson_11[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?nizzynwymze
 lesson_12[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?ukbzjy42xiu
 lesson_13[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?fvn2qndylunjff3
 lesson_14[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?ibhqphz4v8ijasy
 lesson_15[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?qo5xfjvfqg87d9t
 lesson_16[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?y5bbzc4f5bprf7a
 lesson_17[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?9j9j3givkfwcl32
 lesson_18[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?zoxi0x4i1khl983
 lesson_19[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?lhh2bl1zbx1dq4r
 lesson_20[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?aap98e87be1jlyy
 lesson_21[/COLOR
http://www.mediafire.com/?z2i5vpcuddv890z

أرجو الدعاء لي و لصاحب العمل  
:77:


----------



## civil devel (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## chamil (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المرور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## thaher (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزيك خير محمود قحطان شكر اخوك مهندس زاهر


----------



## thaher (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزيك خير محمود قحطان شكر اخوك مهندس زاهر


----------



## cherif ben omar (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## راجي عفو الرحمن (24 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## رمق العين (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل خير..........


----------



## مصطفى علي حمد (23 مارس 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر و تقدير


----------



## طائرالجنة (23 مارس 2011)

الله يبارك لك يااخي


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (23 مارس 2011)

الله يجزيكم عنا خيرا


----------



## narjess (24 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك ألف ألف ألف عافية أستاذ محمود على هذا الجهد القيم والنادر


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (24 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خير


----------



## حليم عزيز (26 أبريل 2011)

*الله يجزيك خير*


----------



## albialy (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## habibko1 (7 مايو 2011)

الكلمات تعجز عن شكركم انت والمهندس محمود فشكرا لكم مرة اخري


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لقد قمت للتو باضافة الروابط الى قائمة انتظار ببرنامج الداونلوود ما نجر ادعو الله عز و جل ان يوفق الاستاذ محمود قحطان و الاخ العزيز شامل


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم تم التحميل لجميع الدروس و هي مفيدة جدا لقد اطلعت على الدرس الاول منها كان درس ممتع اسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفق الاستاذ محمود قحطان و يرزقه الجنة ان شاء الله و يوفقه للاعمال الصالحة دائما


----------



## يوسف الصنعاني (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## لهون لهونى (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله


----------



## المهندس ابو شدن (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا اخ شامل وبارك الله بكل ن ساهم باخراج العمل بهذه الصوره الجميله انه جهد كبير


----------



## عزالدين احمد (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## اسكتش (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جعلكم الله دالين على الخير وفاعلة وجزاى الله خيراً كل من اعانكم على هذا المجهود .


----------



## barkatk86 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## محمد الارقم (17 ديسمبر 2011)

اسال الله ان يغفر لى ولك و لصاحب العمل و لوالديناء والمؤمنين و المؤمنات و المسلمين و المسلمات الاحياء و الاموات وان يدخلنا الجنة بلا عزاب و لا حساب مع الانبياء و الصدقين و الشهداء و ان يحرام على اجسدنى النار امين


----------



## Magdei (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## شعلان البنا (2 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير أخوك شعلان البنا العراق نينوى


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (2 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## frhhoba (3 فبراير 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## Tamdi reda (4 فبراير 2012)

baraka allaho fik


----------

